# Prayers



## Lukikus2 (Mar 18, 2022)

That my wife leaves peacefully and pain free tonight. She has been a real fighter. Always put others before herself and loved life. Her main goals was to reunite her family. She did.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 20, 2022)

She is now in Hospice House. She is a fighter for sure. Continued prayers please. Thanks


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 20, 2022)

So sorry. Prayers from here


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers for God’s will and peace for those who love her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers for a painless and peaceful passing on to a new life, and prayers for those that love and will miss her.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 20, 2022)

May the good Lord take her hand and lead her into his eternal peace with everlasting life.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 20, 2022)

Lord, look out for @Lukikus2 and family.  Make this rough time a little easier to face.

Amen.


----------



## madsam (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers sent my friend ....


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family, brother. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers lifted up.


----------



## antharper (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers from here !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 20, 2022)

I am so sorry. Praying for you all.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 20, 2022)

Prayers sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Good God this is so hard to take.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 21, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good God this is so hard to take.



Lord, it's me again.  L2 sure could use some extra strength, and peace of mind...

Show him the way through this, amen.

RR


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 21, 2022)

Praying for y'all right now.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good God this is so hard to take.


Hang in there brother. I just was in your shoes in December, hardest thing I've  ever been through. Prayers sent for you, your wife, and your family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2022)

Prayers.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2022)

She is better off now.And did go peacefully. 

Pray for me now. It's tough. She was my soulmate.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Sorry for you loss. She is at peace now.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 22, 2022)

Prayers for her and for you. Hang in there. Good times always show up after tough times.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2022)

Prayers for your comfort,brother.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> She is better off now.And did go peacefully.
> 
> Pray for me now. It's tough. She was my soulmate.



I  just saw this thread.  I am sorry that you are having to travel this road.  I can't imagine losing someone that close.  We will pray that God's grace is abundant in your life.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. 
We're praying for you brother.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 22, 2022)

Keep going don't give up. hang in there. the LORDS prayer line is open 24-7.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 23, 2022)

Prayers for you.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 23, 2022)

Prayers to you, Luk. Hang in there.


----------



## tcward (Mar 23, 2022)

God has a new Angel! Prayers for you and your whole family.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes sir @Lukikus2, you were on my mind earlier today.
Still praying for y'all.


----------



## furtaker (Mar 23, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 23, 2022)

Still have my prayers. Hang in there, brother!


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 23, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. Still praying for y’all


----------



## dslc6487 (Mar 23, 2022)

Prayers for you, my friend.  She is now at peace.........when your time comes, she will be waiting on the side of the river.................


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 24, 2022)

I was just sent this. Hometown restaurant. Good food. Now I'm getting all choked up again dang it.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 24, 2022)

Prayers of comfort for you and your family.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 24, 2022)

Prayers from the coast


----------



## Headshot (Mar 24, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.  Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## onedude (Mar 24, 2022)

Prayers for you!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2022)

Likikus2,
*I am just now seeing this thread tonight and I am sending up sincere prayers of comfort to you as time goes forward.*

*I originally thought about sending you a private message tonight BUT I know that in my heart, my words here may also be helpful to other members here as well.*

*I have been in your shoes after losing my 52 year old wife of 31-1/2 years due to severe "inherited" heart disease and diabetes and it took some "getting used to living" without her.   The best thing was the fact that we have a wonderful Daughter (and Son-in-Law) that live in Statesboro and they frequently check on me as it will soon be 15 years now that I lost my wife.   Thankfully, my wife and I both had lots of friends over the years and they all knew the painful struggle that my wife had endured for 6 1/2 years prior. *

*Try to understand that even though you may lose a loving spouse here on earth, they will always be with you in every step that you continue to take until both of you are reunited again.  You will also constantly see them in your thoughts as well and the tears of love will flow immediately.  That is very Normal, my friend.  It is amazing how many things that they will somehow communicate with you and let you know that they still love you and are still right there with you each day in every step that you take.  *

*ONE OF THE BEST FEELINGS IN THE WORLD TO ME DURING MY LOSS WAS THE FACT THAT I ALSO HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS RIGHT HERE ON THIS WEBSITE that continue to give me an uplifting hand 24/7 over these past 15 years.  The members here have been a true blessing to me and I thank GOD every day for them as they are just like my second family because they give me hope and help when needed.*

*Feel free to send a private message to me anytime if you wish.  I have lived my life striving to help others in whatever way possible along my life's pathway.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2022)

Luk, again, our deepest regrets. Prayers.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2022)

Nothing like not knowing you would be homeless in a few weeks. She had the finances covered. I filed over 20 fraudulent claims today on our checking account today. Some that went thru three days after she died. The investigator found they hit the account once, she didn't realize it and they piled on. The dates coincide when she was going through radiation on the front of her brain. Un-authorized withdrawals of money from ones shared checking account is not smart. Thinking they can take advantage of the vulnerable and get away with it will be to thier demise.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nothing like not knowing you would be homeless in a few weeks. She had the finances covered. I filed over 20 fraudulent claims today on our checking account today. Some that went thru three days after she died. The investigator found they hit the account once, she didn't realize it and they piled on. The dates coincide when she was going through radiation on the front of her brain. Un-authorized withdrawals of money from ones shared checking account is not smart. Thinking they can take advantage of the vulnerable and get away with it will be to thier demise.


Man, that is terrible.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 31, 2022)

My apologies for that last post. Emotions. But truth. It was a great 18 years together.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 31, 2022)

@Lukikus2, I'm sorry about all that you are going through. 
Your bank will cover all of the fraud withdrawals/charges.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

Just found this.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Will pray you find comfort.


----------



## bany (Apr 5, 2022)

Just got here too. Sorry man, my condolences. Good words are tough to come. Time will be your friend after it’s been no friend at all. You’ll keep the best and always have her. Godspeed.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2022)

For better, worse, richer or poorer. In sickness or health. Till death do us part. 

Her heart was pure gold. She put others before herself. Her one biggest saying was "Don't throw stones in a glass house." Mine also. 

Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## dslc6487 (Apr 5, 2022)

Prayers sent, brother


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 20, 2022)

Tough row to howe. 2 months come Sunday. Keeping my head above water. Lots of anxiety still going. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## 4HAND (May 20, 2022)

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------

